# Positive OPK still BUT negative HPT?



## AriannasMama

I started to get + OPK at cycle day 17 - 23 and even got one yesterday at CD 27, now I am not totally sure when my period will arrive but I THINK I have a 30-31 day cycle. I have read that you can get a positive OPK when you are pregnant so I decided to take an HPT too, I guess my question is at CD27 would it be too early to detect pregnancy? Also, is it normal to get a positive OPK for that long? During the rest of my cycle they are negative.


----------



## NGRidley

how strong a positive is this?
with OPKs just because you have a line, doesn't mean its positive. It is supposed to be as dark as the control to be a positive

OPK measure LH and LH is always detectable throughout your cycle, just at varying strengths


----------



## AriannasMama

Half of the test line is REALLY dark and the other half is the same color as the control line. The rest of the cycle the test line is very faint.


----------



## NGRidley

CD27 may or may not be to early, really it depends on how far it is from the day of O.

It can take 10 days (or sometimes longer) to implant, and you would get your BFP after that.

My best advice to to way it out until at least the day you think AF is due, if not longer.


----------



## waterbaby

I'm on cycle day 462,000 !!! Not really, but it seems like it! :wacko:
The beginning of my last AF was Dec 5th. I've posted before that I'm pretty sure I O'd during December. I have yet to get AF. I'm over 14 days late for AF.

But the last 5+ days have been nothing but negative HPT's and VERY VERY positive OPK's. So I'm not sure about the OPK as an HPT idea. But one never knows! Let us know when you test with an HPT! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## babyfromgod

hi thought this may be helpful as i am trying to find out if opks work as hpts

"Using the OPK as an HPT Pregnancy Test
You cannot and and shouldn't use the OPK ovulation predictor kit as a HPT home pregnancy test. 

Each of these two tests checks for a different hormone:

The home pregnancy test HPT checks for the pregnancy hormone hCG
The ovulation predictor kit OPK checks for the LH hormone
A positive OPK will not tell you with enough certainty that you are pregnant. And if the OPK is negative you could still be pregnant.
When you do a pregnancy test you want a straight answer: Am I pregnant or not? A positive HPT tells you with 99+% certainty that you are pregnant. 
Only a positive HPT pregnancy test will give you that answer with certainty, the positive OPK will not give you that answer.
OPKs have a high false positive as well as a high false negative rate for being pregnant. If an OPK is positive you could still NOT be pregnant, and if it's negative you could still BE pregnant.
You should not use one to check for the other.

The OPK checks for the LH hormone, prior to ovulation
The HPT pregnancy test check for the hCG hormone
Coincidentally, you could have a positive OPK, an elevated LH when you are pregnant, but a positive OPK will not confirm the pregnancy. You could have a false positive OPK but not a false positive pregnancy test.
Only a positive pregnancy test tells you that you are pregnant, and if the pregnancy test is positive that's a nearly 100% confirmation you are pregnant. 
A positive result on an OPK could mean you are near ovulation, pregnant, or the test is picking up an entirely different hormone or element. Or it may be negative even if a woman is pregnant. With a positive HPT there is no doubt.

OPK's work differently than HPT's. A pregnancy test will develop 2 lines only if hCG (pregnancy hormone) is detected. Thus, "a line is a line" when determining a positive HPT. OPK's work differently. An OPK has a "control" line and a "test" line, just like an HPT. Unlike an HPT, however, the mere presence of a "test" line does not mean the test is positive. The test line must be as dark as, or darker than, the control line to be a positive result (meaning that a surge was detected, rather than the ordinary amount of LH usually found in your urine every day.)

This means that there is already some ambiguity involved in reading an OPK's results. Sometimes the line is almost as dark as the control line, but perhaps not quite as dark. Sometimes only the edge turns dark, or the top half of the line is darker than the bottom.

Additionally, OPK's are not as sensitive as a lot of HPT's are. This means that, if pregnant, you are likely to get a positive HPT earlier than you would get a positive OPK.

On a different note, the OPK is usually more expensive than the pregnancy test. Why use something unreliable and more expensive when you can get the real thing cheaper?"


----------



## bethany-wood

Hey hun
They are not meant to be used as pregnancy tests, you can get a surge of LH at the end of your cycle.. it's happened to me a lot. You cannot tell if it is picking up LH or HCG.
It CAN pick up HCG.. test in a few days with a pregnancy test :thumbup: Everyone is different lol. I hope this is the start of your :bfp: :)

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Libra Mariah

mrs.stokes said:


> I started to get + OPK at cycle day 17 - 23 and even got one yesterday at CD 27, now I am not totally sure when my period will arrive but I THINK I have a 30-31 day cycle. I have read that you can get a positive OPK when you are pregnant so I decided to take an HPT too, I guess my question is at CD27 would it be too early to detect pregnancy? Also, is it normal to get a positive OPK for that long? During the rest of my cycle they are negative.

This same thing happend to me. When I was pregnant HPT's never worked on me. I just kept getting positive opk's. It was the positive opk's that made me question whether I was pregnant or not. When I finally found a doctor who would see me, considering that I kept getting negative hpt's. They did an ultra sound and I was a few weeks a long. Unfortantely I miscarried at 6 weeks (Thats not counting the 2 extra weeks that the doctors added on.):cry:

Hpt's do not work on everyone. Some people like my sister didn't get a positive pregnancy test until she was 4 months prenant. Now she has a healthy 3 year old daughter.


----------



## emh254

this is how I found out that I was pregnant! I thought I was due to ovulate so I was using OPKs...after about 5 days in a row of positives, I took an HPT for kicks and it was a faint positive! So...I have no idea how far along I am since I thought it was O time but it was a few pos OPKs that made me use a HPT. Best of luck!


----------



## prayin4peanut

I know this is an old thread but I have a similar situation...

Positive opk cd25, 26, 27 of 33 day cycle...test line is darker than control. Could I be pregnant??


----------

